# One Word Story.



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

I used to play this game on another forum and it's really fun. 

Simply, the first person types a word, then the person after him pastes the same word and types a word after it that follows it, and so on...

Let's see what kind of story this will turn to be. 

I'll start:

*Once*


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

upon


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

Once upon *a*


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

A


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

Once upon a* time*


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

Once upon a time a A A time A stuttering


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

Once upon a time a A A time A stuttering alcoholic


----------



## One Day (Jun 4, 2014)

once upon a time a A A time A stuttering alcoholic stuttered


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

once upon a time a A A time A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

once upon a time a A A time A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during a


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

(I think a little mistake happened so I'll fix it. ^^; )

once upon a time a stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an *apocalypse*


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

Once upon a time...

A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an apocalypse. Leaving


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

Once upon a time...

A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an apocalypse. Leaving *his *


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

Once upon a time...

A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an apocalypse. Leaving his body


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

Once upon a time...

A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an apocalypse. Leaving his body *with*


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

Once upon a time...

A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an apocalypse. Leaving his body with his


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

Once upon a time...

A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an apocalypse. Leaving his body with his *dearest*


----------



## One Day (Jun 4, 2014)

Once upon a time...

A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an apocalypse. Leaving his body with his dearest violin


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

Once upon a time...

A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an apocalypse. Leaving his body with his dearest Violin, *He*


----------



## One Day (Jun 4, 2014)

Once upon a time...

A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an apocalypse. Leaving his body with his dearest Violin, he *Proposed*


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

Once upon a time...

A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an apocalypse. Leaving his body with his dearest Violin, he Proposed *to*


----------



## One Day (Jun 4, 2014)

Once upon a time...

A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an apocalypse. Leaving his body with his dearest Violin, he Proposed *to vividly *


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

Once upon a time...

A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an apocalypse. Leaving his body with his dearest Violin, he Proposed to vividly remember


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2014)

Once upon a time...

A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an apocalypse. Leaving his body with his dearest Violin, he proposed to vividly remember a


----------



## One Day (Jun 4, 2014)

Once upon a time...

A stuttering alcoholic *stuttered* during an apocalypse. Leaving his body with his dearest *Violin*, he *proposed* to *vividly *remember a *sentimental *


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2014)

Once upon a time...

A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an apocalypse. Leaving his body with his dearest Violin, he proposed to vividly remember a sentimental dream


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

Once upon a time...

A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an apocalypse. Leaving his body with his dearest Violin, he proposed to vividly remember a sentimental dream *where*


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2014)

Once upon a time...

A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an apocalypse. Leaving his body with his dearest Violin, he proposed to vividly remember a sentimental dream where Angels


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2014)

Once upon a time...

A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an apocalypse. Leaving his body with his dearest Violin, he proposed to vividly remember a sentimental dream where Angels *soared*


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2014)

Once upon a time...

A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an apocalypse. Leaving his body with his dearest Violin, he proposed to vividly remember a sentimental dream where Angels soared *above*


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

Once upon a time...

A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an apocalypse. Leaving his body with his dearest Violin, he proposed to vividly remember a sentimental dream where Angels soared above *cars*


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2014)

Once upon a time...

A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an apocalypse. Leaving his body with his dearest Violin, he proposed to vividly remember a sentimental dream where Angels soared above cars. *Just*


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

Once upon a time...

A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an apocalypse. Leaving his body with his dearest Violin, he proposed to vividly remember a sentimental dream where Angels soared above cars. Just* when*


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2014)

Once upon a time...

A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an apocalypse. Leaving his body with his dearest Violin, he proposed to vividly remember a sentimental dream where Angels soared above cars. Just when the


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

Once upon a time...

A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an apocalypse. Leaving his body with his dearest Violin, he proposed to vividly remember a sentimental dream where Angels soared above cars. Just when the *clock*


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2014)

Once upon a time...

A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an apocalypse. Leaving his body with his dearest Violin, he proposed to vividly remember a sentimental dream where Angels soared above cars. Just when the clock* showed*


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

Once upon a time...

A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an apocalypse. Leaving his body with his dearest Violin, he proposed to vividly remember a sentimental dream where Angels soared above cars. Just when the clock showed *him*


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2014)

Once upon a time...

A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an apocalypse. Leaving his body with his dearest Violin, he proposed to vividly remember a sentimental dream where Angels soared above cars. Just when the clock showed him *4:44*


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

Once upon a time...

A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an apocalypse. Leaving his body with his dearest Violin, he proposed to vividly remember a sentimental dream where Angels soared above cars. Just when the clock showed him 4:44, *He*


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2014)

Once upon a time...

A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an apocalypse. Leaving his body with his dearest Violin, he proposed to vividly remember a sentimental dream where Angels soared above cars. Just when the clock showed him 4:44, He* looked*


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

Once upon a time...

A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an apocalypse. Leaving his body with his dearest Violin, he proposed to vividly remember a sentimental dream where Angels soared above cars. Just when the clock showed him 4:44, He looked *up*


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2014)

Once upon a time...

A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an apocalypse. Leaving his body with his dearest Violin, he proposed to vividly remember a sentimental dream where Angels soared above cars. Just when the clock showed him 4:44, He looked up* and*


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

Once upon a time...

A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an apocalypse. Leaving his body with his dearest Violin, he proposed to vividly remember a sentimental dream where Angels soared above cars. Just when the darkness


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2014)

Once upon a time...

A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an apocalypse. Leaving his body with his dearest Violin, he proposed to vividly remember a sentimental dream where Angels soared above cars. Just when the darkness *began *


----------



## WorkingOnIt (Oct 10, 2014)

Once upon a time ...
A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an apicalypse. Leaving his body with his dearest Violin, he proposed to vividly remember a sentimental dream where Angels soared above cars. Just when the darkness began sinking ...


----------



## GlassOnion (May 6, 2015)

Once upon a time ...
A stuttering alcoholic stuttered during an apicalypse. Leaving his body with his dearest Violin, he proposed to vividly remember a sentimental dream where Angels soared above cars. Just when the darkness began sinking *in*


Like This

Quote
MultiQuote


----------

